# Walking across New York City



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

412- Coney Island :









413-









414-









415-









416-









417-









418-









419-









420-









421-









422-









423- Passing under the Marine Parkway Bridge :









424-










To be continued.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Rockaway Beach, like a deserted and boring version of Coney Island :


425-









426-









427-









428-









429-









430-









431-









432-









433-









434-


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

435-









436-









437-









438-









439-









440-









441-









442-









443-









444-


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Still in Rockaway Beach :

445-









446-









447-









448-









449-









450-









451-









452-









453-


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

454-









455-









456-









457-









458-









459-









460-









461-









462-


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

463- Manhattan's skyline seen from Jamaica Bay :









464-









465-









I fell asleep in the ferry during the return journey...

466- Back to the East River, slowly waking up from my nap :









467-









468- Three bridges !









469-









470-









471-


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

472-









473-









474-









475-









476-









477-









478-









479-









480-











To be continued.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

New York seen from the sky. 
Pics taken during a flight from Montréal to New York (in october 2014) and a fight from New York to Philadelphia (in october 2017)


481- Manhattan skyline as seen from JFK airport :









482- Downtown :









483- Midotwn :









484- East River and Midtown in the foreground with New Jersey in the background :









485- Coney Island in the foreground and the Verrazano Bridge in the background :









486- A suburban landscape, somewhere in New Jersey :









487- Roosevelt Island and the Queensboro Bridge :









488- South Brooklyn :









489- JFK airport :









490- Jamaica Bay :









491- Manhattan and Central Park in the foreground, Bronx in the top left, Queens in the top right :









492- Rockaway Beach and Long Beach Barrier Island :









493- Rockaway Beach :









494- Somewhere over South Brooklyn (or maybe Queens) :


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb images.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set! Loved those aerial images of the NYC area, and the melancholy ones from Rockaway Beach, which scream "Seen Better Days!"


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Walking from South Bronx to Astoria, Queens, passing by Randalls Island :

495-









496-









497- They really have every kind of vehicle in the NYPD :









498-









499-









500-









501-









502-









503-









504-









505-









506-


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

507-









508-









509-









510-









511-









512-









513-









514-









515-









516- On the Robert F. Kennedy Bridge (aka Triborough Bridge), from South Bronx to Randalls Island :









517-









518- On Randalls Island :


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

519- Industrial facilities in Queens, across the East river, seen from Randalls Island :









520-









521-









522- The Hell Gate Bridge and the Robert F. Kennedy Bridge :









523-









524-









525-









526-









527-









528-









529- On the Robert F. Kennedy Bridge, from Randalls Island to Queens :









530-


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

531- Soccer fields on Randalls Island :









532- The Hell Gate Bridge :









533- The walking (and biking) path on the bridge was not very safe : very narrow and with a very low guard rail.









534-









535- Long Island City's skyline in Queens :









536- Astoria :









537-









538-









539-









540-









541-









542-









543-









544-









545- And the view from my hotel room :









546-


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive shots!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Really nice shots of alt-NYC in muted grey light. Many favourites, but I'll pick out the micro-police car and the raptor.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

In and around Roosevelt Island.
Pics from october 2017.

547- On the Queensboro bridge :









548- Roosevelt Island seen from the Queensboro bridge :









549- Manhattan skyline seen from the Queensboro bridge :









550-









551-









552-









553-









554-









555-









556-









557-









558-


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

559- Roosevelt Island bridge :









560-









561-









562-









563- Pigeons. Lot of them.









564-









565-









566-









567-









568-


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

569- The Lighthouse at the northen point of the island :









570-









571-









572- The Octagon. It was the entrance of the New York City Lunatic Asylum. After being abandonned in the 1950's, it has now been turned into an appartment complex :









573- The inside :









574-









575-









576-









577- Old Roosevelt Island Tram cabins :









578- Brooklyn skyline and Williamsburg bridge seen from the Queensboro bridge :


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Co-op "dead" City.
I must say that walking among the tower blocks of Co-Op City, by this cold and sunny winter late afternoon, was quite an eerie and strange experience.
Never seen such a huge urban space seemingly so empty. You would have thought that the place was already in full lockdown. I mean I have seen many more people in the streets these days than I saw there.

706-









707-









708-









709-









710-









711-









712-









713-









714-









715-









716-









717-









718-









719-









720-









721-









722- On the way back to the subway station...


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Please update forever.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC


----------

